# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  دعوى خلع قضايا الاحوال الشخصيه

## elavocatowaleed

دعوى خلع



*أنه في يوم                        الموافق         /        /201* 
*بناء على طلب السيدة / .....................*– المقيمة فى ...............– قسم .*ومحلها المختار مكتب الأستاذ/ ...............................* 

أنا                      محضر محكمه                     قد انتقلت إلى حيث أقامة.
*السيد / ................................*- المقيم فى  ....................................––– محافظه ..........
مخاطبا مع / 
*وأعلنته الاتى*

** الطالبة زوجة للمعلن  إلية بموجب وثيقة الزواج المؤرخة  ..../..../.....* على صداق قدرة .... ( فقط ............... مصرى لاغير ) الحال منة مبلغ ... جنيه (فقط .... مصرى لاغير ) والمؤجل منة مبلغ ...... جنيه ( فقط ....... جنية مصرى لاغير ) ودخل بها وعاشرها معاشرة الأزواج . 
1.      *وحيث أن**ه وفقا لنص** المادة 20 مـن القانون رقـم 1 لسنة 2000 بشأن تنظيم بعض إجراءاتوأوضاع التقاضي في مسائل الأحوال الشخصية ، تجيز للزوجة رفع دعواها بطلب التطليق خلعـا متى بغضت حياتها الزوجية وافتدت نفسها برد مقدم صدقها وتنازلها عن جميع حقوقها الزوجية* 
*وحيث أن الطالبة تقدمت بطلب تسوية قيد برقم لسنة 201م........ ولم يحضر المعلن إليه ومن ثم فيحق للطالبه اقامه هذه الدعوى* 
*بناء عليه*

*أنا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت إلى حيث إقامة المعلن إليه وسلمته صوره من هذه الصحيفة وكلفته بالحضور أمام الدائرة ( ... ) أسرة ومقرها محكمة ……………. شارع ……… بجلسة …… الموافق ….. /…../ 201م ابتداء من الساعة التاسعه صباحا وما بعدها ليسمع المعلن إلية الحكم بتطليق زوجته خلعـا طلقة بائنـة وإلزامه بالمصاريف ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة . مع حفظ كافة حقوق الطالبة الأخرى*.



*كما يقدم مكتب الافوكاتو وليد شحاته كافه الخدمات القانونيه الاخرى وال**استشارات في جميع قضايا الاحوال الشخصيه  – القضايا التجارية – القضايا المدنية – كافه شئون وقضايا الأجانب في مصر – قضايا المصريين المقيمين في الخارج – استشارات في الزواج من الأجانب – نقدم لكم كافة الدعم القانوني ونوصل الخدمة القانونية لكم بكافة الطرق المتاحة
00201118727840
*

----------

